# Certified Gluten Free MP Bases?



## mcdonaldjs (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I have celiac and have to stay clear of any products that have gluten. I have been amazed at how many manufacturers add gluten in one form or another to soaps, shampoos, lotions and even toothpaste. Does anyone know of a good melt and pour base that is certified to be gluten free?


----------



## VanessaP (May 20, 2013)

According to the Mayo Clinic, gluten cannot be absorbed through the skin, it has to be ingested. However, I have seen that some people swear that just a little bit of skin contact sets off a reaction, though I've never seen that happen in person. http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/celiac-disease/an01623

Your best bet would be to contact the manufacturer of the soap base you want to try and ask if their sorbitol is derived from gluten based sources or not.


----------



## mcdonaldjs (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Vanessa, I'll do that.  My daughter and I were diagnosed with Celiac about 3 months ago, so we are learning as we go.  What I do know is now that we are off gluten we get very sick if we accidentally ingest it.  Interestingly, my daughter has had terrible eczema for years and it has completely cleared up.  I have had horrible itching and rashes and the rashes are gone and the itching is mostly gone.  My doctor said to not use any skin care products that have gluten in them, so that's why I asked here.  

No matter what, I have fallen in love with making my own soap.  It is so fun!:grin:


----------

